# Windows Desktop Customization



## iMav (Aug 7, 2009)

Here is a small guide to make your desktop look something like this:

*a9to7a.bay.livefilestore.com/y1pRlrXHWSquIZTpXJAYLlVBid2TiJdiXU2vatBz72zr5KchW_Mt-U9dQGKzfaDRYk_e9l0Cyr7QThTLz5pvNk6wIxVwOxlldtP/win7-ulti-small.png

*Gadgets used*:

Bing desktop
Default Windows 7 Weather gadget
SysInfo gadget

For the other parameters I used a software called Rainmeter

And then enabled the Music & System Performance skins.

The clock is an additional download

And the wallpaper set

Details on how to configure Rainmeter & some finer details can be found here:

*Customize Your Windows Desktop To Elegance | I'm Just Being Manan*


----------



## ritesh.techie (Aug 7, 2009)

here is mine
*riteshhowto.wordpress.com/files/2008/09/cricket-desktop.jpg

and also this one
*img17.imageshack.us/img17/5998/wieredscreen.jpg


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 7, 2009)

^^LOL!! kya hai ye saab?? lol


----------



## iMav (Aug 7, 2009)

err ... this was a guide, not a Share your desktop thread.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 7, 2009)

lolzzzzzz for ritesh's 2nd desktop......!!


----------

